# Tawtheeq/rent agreement abu dhabi



## er.prateek.cs

Hi am facing a big confusion..here in abu dhabi some hotel apartments are issuing the rent agreement but they are putting water and electricity not under my name..while appyling sponsor visa ADWEA electricty bill is must.please guide..can i go for a building where owner says he will take care of water and electricty


----------



## Racing_Goats

In many cases where water and electricity are 'included' or free of charge it is because the property wasn't intended as multiple units/apartments, for example villa conversions in different areas. These are usually not approved properties and Tawtheeq is often not available for tenants (as it is only in the landlord name for 'one' property..).

Some will say Municipality approved or with baldia but in this case each unit or apartment should have its own meter for electricity/water i think.


----------



## rsinner

er.prateek.cs said:


> Hi am facing a big confusion..here in abu dhabi some hotel apartments are issuing the rent agreement but they are putting water and electricity not under my name..while appyling sponsor visa ADWEA electricty bill is must.please guide..can i go for a building where owner says he will take care of water and electricty


if its an actual legal hotel apartment then the contract itself will do. You dont need Tawtheeq.


----------



## er.prateek.cs

Racing_Goats said:


> In many cases where water and electricity are 'included' or free of charge it is because the property wasn't intended as multiple units/apartments, for example villa conversions in different areas. These are usually not approved properties and Tawtheeq is often not available for tenants (as it is only in the landlord name for 'one' property..).
> 
> Some will say Municipality approved or with baldia but in this case each unit or apartment should have its own meter for electricity/water i think.


Thanks a lot..That means they are doing something wrong.


----------



## er.prateek.cs

rsinner said:


> er.prateek.cs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi am facing a big confusion..here in abu dhabi some hotel apartments are issuing the rent agreement but they are putting water and electricity not under my name..while appyling sponsor visa ADWEA electricty bill is must.please guide..can i go for a building where owner says he will take care of water and electricty
> 
> 
> 
> if its an actual legal hotel apartment then the contract itself will do. You dont need Tawtheeq.
Click to expand...

Thanks rsinner.

Point is how i will identify..he is saying we are doing it from years for this building...even that is not a hotel...


----------



## rsinner

er.prateek.cs said:


> Thanks rsinner.
> 
> Point is how i will identify..he is saying we are doing it from years for this building...even that is not a hotel...


So the building is not really a hotel apartment. It will be an issue - Cant really offer a solution, apart from saying that you should move to a proper hotel apartment or get an independent place/apartment on rent.

When you say "building" do you mean a huge villa offering units for rent? Those are not legal.


----------

